#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  GATE mech. book by GK publication full

## bbchaudhary21

It is a best book for GATE preparation.
Read it for GATE 2013.....


It is very useful. 






As expected from previous years this year huge numbers of Public Sector Companies are showing their interest in the GATE 2013. This year, too many companies especially leading companies of their fields has announced their recruitment process of the Engineer Trainees/ Executive Trainees/ Management Trainees/ Officers/ Graduate Engineers posts through GATE 2013. Some other companies are in the line to announce this type of recruitment.


Since Graduate Aptitude Test for Engineers, popular by its name GATE is organized each year by Indian Institute of Technologies (IITs) as entrance examination for the Master of Technology (M.Tech) and Master in Science (M.S.) in the reputed colleges and institutions like IITs, NITs and IIITs. Some State level universities and colleges also ask GATE scorecard to give the admission in these institutions. 


From the last two years, GATE is being popular in public and private sector companies too, to recruit the candidates in their industry and organization. This trend is rising year by year. In this year about ten big companies of their specific sectors has already declared to take GATE 2013 scorecard for the selection of employees for some specific posts. Some companies are expected to announce in next ten days and some other companies directly notifies after the result of GATE 2013.
This step, taken by these companies is to avoid written test for each company. From this year GATE 2013 scorecard holders will have to fill separate recruitment form for each company, which will take your GATE-2013 registration number and shortlist on the basis of score and call you separately to participate in the Group Discussion (GD) and Personal Interview (PI). It must be noted that GD/PI will be organized by each company separately for their recruitment. There will NOT be any common GD/ PI, unlike GATE written test.


Since GATE-2013 registration has already been started from 1st September 2012 and it will last on 30th Sep 2012. As last year GATE-2013 will be in two modes- Online and Offline mode. Offline mode test of the GATE will be on 10th Feb 2013 and online mode of the entrance examination will be on 20th Feb 2013. It is up to you, which mode you are preferred for.





  Similar Threads: GATE preparation book for civil engineering full pdf download Gate Mechanical  book G.K PUBLICATION free book pdf downloads GK publication book GK Publication books for gate preparation pdf free downloads Book covering full gate material of engeering mathematics

----------


## Yashu003

GATE mech. book by GK publication full

----------


## pbhargav

hiiiiiiiiiiii how r u

----------


## arunvk83

haaaaaaaaaaaaiiiii hw r u

----------


## Nikunj Oza

i really need this book ...upload ..

----------


## amitrt

i need a book of gk publication for gate mechanical engg. . . if any1 has then pls post a thread

----------


## bjuyal

Hey .. upload this book

----------


## 02pankaj

plzzzzzzzzz upload this book plzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........

----------


## mani k

please post this as soon as possible

----------


## bhuvaneshponnan

whwre is the book

----------


## Nikunj Oza

yes ....where is the book......... :(:

----------


## MUKESH.R

any good gate book for mech...pls send

----------


## hkboss

how to download it guys?

----------


## allaboina

hey please upload this book i need that

----------


## Rohit Chowdary

BAS###!!  Book kaha hy bey mad## chu##

----------


## xtremeash1989

kaha hai book.....invisible hai....

----------


## keerthi11

where is the book

----------


## somu.singh

plz upload.....

----------


## gauravggg

wher is the book man.

----------


## shokeenae

how to download it on my mobile.

----------


## sarwar alam

hi please upload this book please

----------


## Irfan baloch

dear any one can help as i need the book"""principles of electronics by vk mehta""" 
any one................. i really thankful to him :(nod):

----------


## taranjt

yr book kaha h plz upload

----------


## banti.sahare

Someone plzz give me the book for gate (ME)

----------

